# Industrie Gigant 2 Vermögen bleibt auf 10.000.000



## NCphalon (14. Februar 2012)

*Industrie Gigant 2 Vermögen bleibt auf 10.000.000*

Moin,

hab neulich in einem Anflug von Sentimentalität wieder mit IG2 angefangen, allerdings stört mich, dass sich mein Vermögen net ändert. Das steht wie eingefroren auf 10M.

Gibts da eine Einstellung oder so mit der man das ändern kann?


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Industrie Gigant 2 Vermögen bleibt auf 10.000.000*

Du hast warscheinlich die Schwierigkeit oder die Wirtschaft auf leicht gestellt.
Das war eines meiner ersten Spiele


----------

